# قاموس المصطلحات الطبية .... رجاء التثبيت



## ++sameh++ (15 مارس 2006)

*قاموس المصطلحات الطبية .... رجاء التثبيت*

*:star: :starA):star: :star: *
*.*
*.*
*أسبراجين Asparagin *
*النوع:*

*من الأحماض الأمينية غير الأساسية.*



** فوائد الاسبراجين:*

*-وظائف الجهاز العصبي المركزي.*

*-تحويل الأحماض الأمينية.*


** نقص الاسبراجين:*

*غير معروف.*



** الإفراط في تناول الاسبراجين:*

*غير معروف.*



** مصادر الاسبراجين الغذائية:*

*-منتجات الألبان.*

*-اللحم البقري.*

*-الطيور.*

*-البيض.*

*.*
*.*

*حامض الأسكوربيك Ascorbic acid *

*حامض الأسكوربيك هو فيتامين (جـ) ومثل مختلف الفيتامينات الأخرى هو مكون عضوي. والمكون العضوي مادة تتكون من مواد حية وأكسجين أو كربوهيدرات. ويتوافر بشكل أساسي في الفاكهة والخضراوات. يحتاج الجسم فيتامين (جـ) للحفاظ علي العظام ، الأوعية الدموية والجلد.*

*.*

*.*


*استسقاء Ascites *

*الاستسقاء هو تراكم وتكون السوائل فى منطقة البطن بشكل غير طبيعى، وتوجد أسباب عديدة لحدوثه بما فيها أمراض الكبد الحادة ووجود خلايا سرطانية فى منطقة البطن*
*.*

*.*


*التهاب المفاصل Arthritis *

*هو التهاب يؤدى إلى عدم حركة المفاصل بشكل طبيعي مما يؤدى إلى صعوبة في حركة الإنسان، ومن أعراض الالتهاب: حدوث تيبس ، والاحمرار مع الإحساس بوجود حرارة عند المفصل الملتهب مع الألم.*

*ويوجد حوالي ما يزيد على المائة نوع من أنواع التهابات المفاصل ومنها: الروماتيود، الحمرة، النقرس ...الخ.*

*.*

*.*


*ألم المفاصل Arthralgia *

*هو الألم الذي يحدث في المفاصل، وهناك أسباب عديدة لحدوث آلام المفاصل*

*.*

*.*

*شريان Artery *

*هو الوعاء الذي يحمل الدم المحمل بالأكسجين من القلب إلي كل أجزاء الجسم.*

*ويرجع لون الدم الأحمر الفاتح فى الشرايين إلى وجود الأكسجين بها.*

*.*

*.*


*تصلب الشرايين Arteriosclerosis *
*يحدث تصلب الشرايين نتيجة تراكم الدهون على الجدار المبطن لها ويصبح صلب وسميك. والعوامل التي تساعد على الإصابة بهذا المرض: نسب الكوليسترولالعالية، ضغط الدم المرتفع، التدخين، مرض السكر والعوامل الوراثية. ويسبب تصلب الشرايين إصابة الإنسان بالعديد من أمراض الشرايين التاجية مثل: الذبحة الصدريةوأزمات القلب.*

*.*
*.*

*زائدة دودية Appendix *

*هي عبارة عن جزء خارجي مع بداية الأمعاء الغليظة. ويطلق عليها هذا الاسم لأنها تشبه الدودة *

*.*

*.*


*التهاب الزائدة الدودية Appendicitis *

*هي حالة الالتهاب وأحياناً الإصابة التي تحدث في الزائدة الدودية. والزائدة هي الجزء البارز الذي يشبه شكل الإصبع والذي يقع في أول جزء من القولون (الأمعاء الغليظة) . *

*يتسبب التهاب الزائدة الدودية عادة في حدوث حمى ، فقدان الشهية وألم غير طبيعي في الربع الأخير من الجانب الأيمن من البطن.*

*.*

*.*

*استئصال الزائدة الدودية Appendectomy *



*هي عملية استئصال الزائدة بشكل جراحي، وتتم عملية الاستئصال بسبب الالتهاب الذى يحدث في جدار الزائدة ويكون مصحوباً بإصابة في أغلب الأحوال .*

*نظراً لاختلاف حجم الزائدة ومكانها وقرب أعضاء كثيرة منها، يصعب تحديد عملية التهاب الزائدة من بعض الإصابات الأخرى التي قد تحدث في البطن .*


*يتم علاجهاعن طريق الاستئصال الجراحي، والمضادات الحيوية.*

*.*

*.*

*وللحديث بقية >>>>>>>>>>> :49_49: :49_49: :49_49:*​


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2006)

*يثبت...*

*اخوي يدرس صيدلة و انا حأعطيه الرابط ده عسى يفيده*

*شكرا ليك سامح*


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 مارس 2006)

ميرسى ليك يا سامع انت بتجيب 
معلومات جديده جدا للمنتدى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ++sameh++ (16 مارس 2006)

> *شكرا ليك سامح*


 
*انا اللى بشكرك أخى الحبيب والغالى على تعبك ده ، بجد بجد انت شخصية جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (16 مارس 2006)

> ميرسى ليك يا سامع انت بتجيب
> معلومات جديده جدا للمنتدى


 
*العفو أخى الحبيب مينو ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (16 مارس 2006)

*أورطى Aorta *
*أورطى أو الشريان الأورطى هو أكبر شرايين الجسم، يبدأ من البطين الأيسر فى القلب ثم يصعد لأعلى فى صورة منحنيات (قوس) ثم ينزل لأسفل خلال الصدر ثم خلال البطن لينقسم إلى جزأين فى نهايته عند الأرجل وتسمى باسم الشرايين الحرقفية (Common Iliac Arteries)، ويتشعب الأورطى ليصل أيضاً إلى الرأس والرقبة والذراعين أى ان الشريان الأورطى هو الموصل المركزى للدم المحمول بالأكسجين من القلب لكافة أعضاء الجسم.*

*.*
*.*
*قلق Anxiety*
*هو شعور بالخوف وتتمثل أعراضه بخفقان في القلب، إفراز العرق والشعور بوجود ضغط عصبي ما يمثل عبء نفسي على الشخص.*

*.*

*.*


*مضاد للأكسدة Anti-oxidant *

*هي أي مادة تقلل من مخاطر الأكسدة (الخلل الذي يحدث نتيجة الأكسجين) مثل الخلل الذي تحدثه المجموعة الطليقة.*
*والمجموعة الطليقة هي مواد كيميائية لها تأثير كبير، حيث أنها تهاجم الذرات وتحتفظ بالأكسجين وبالتالي فهي تضيف بناء كيميائي جديد.*

*مضادات الأكسدة المعروفة تشتمل على مجموعة من الأنزيمات ومواد أخرى مثل فييتامين ( هـ ) E.*

*وهذه المواد تستطيع أن تتعامل مع الخلل الذي تسببه الأكسدة.*

*تضاف مضادات الأكسدة أيضا إلى منتجات الطعام مثل الزيوت النباتية والأطعمة المجهزة حتى تساعد على منع أو تأخر حدوث مخاطر الأكسدة بسبب عوامل الهواء والأكسجين*

*.*

*.*

*فتحة الشرج Anus *

*هي الفتحة الموجودة في مؤخرة المستقيم ويتم إخراج الفضلات منها لأنها عضو الإخراج فى جسم الإنسان .*

*.*

*.*

*مضادات الهستامين Antihistamine *

*إحدى أنواع العقاقير التى تخفف من مشاكل الحساسية، عن طريق إيقاف تأثير الهستامين على الجسم وهى المادة المسئولة عن الأعراض السلبية المصاحبة للحساسية.*

*.*

*.*


*جسم مضاد Antibody *

*إنتاج الأجسام المضادة هي الوظيفة الأساسية لجهاز المناعة بالجسم وتنتقل الأجسام المضادة عن طريق نوع من أنواع خلايا الدم البيضاء يسمي ( خلية ب (B) ) . *

*هذه الأجسام المضادة تقوم بمحاربة أي أجسام بروتينية غريبة علي الجسم أو الجراثيم الدقيقة أو السموم.*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (16 مارس 2006)

*مضاد حيوي Antibiotic *
*هو عقار يوقف نشاط البكتريا ونموها أو قتلها. *
*.*

*.*
*كاحل Ankle *
*تركيب الكاحل التشريحي*

*الكاحل هو المفصل الذى يصل القدم بالساق ، يعتبر تكوين مفصل الكاحل معقد، ويشمتل على مفصلين:*


*- المفصل الأساسي: وهو الذي يتكون من ثلاثة عظام عظمة القصبة وهو الجزء المتوسط في الكاحل وعظمة الشظية التي تكون في الجزء الخارجي من الكاحل والكرسوع وتكون في الجزء السفلي. المفصل الأساسي للكاحل هو المسئول عن حركة القدم لأعلي ولأسفل.*


*- المفصل الجزئي: وهو يقع تحت المفصل الأساسي ويتكون من عظمة الكرسوع في الأعلى ثم عظمة الكعب في الأسفل. المفصل الجزئي هو المسئول عن الحركة الجانبية للقدم.*

*.*

*.*

*ذبحة صدرية Angina *

*تعنى هذه الكلمة باللغة اللاتينية "اعتصار الصدر" أي حدوث آلام في الصدر وعدم سهولة التنفس ويحدث ذلك نتيجة لعدم وصول كمية كافية من الدم (المحمل بالأكسجين) لمكان ما في عضلة القلب وفى غالبية الأحيان يكون ذلك بسبب ضيق في الشرايين التاجية نتيجة لتصلب الشراين. يشعر الإنسان باعتصار صدره وضيق في التنفس، وغالباً ما يمتد الألم للرقبة، الفك، الذراع، الظهر أو الأسنان. يشكو مريض الذبحة الصدرية من عسر في الهضم، وحرقان في القلب، وضعف عام، شد عضلي وقصر التنفس.*

*ويصاب بنوباتها عند بذل مجهود كبير، أو عند التعرض لضغوط نفسية، أو تناول وجبة دسمة. وتستمر النوبة من 1 – 15 دقيقة. ويتم علاجها بالراحة ووضع قرص من النيتروجليسرين (Nitroglycerin) تحت اللسان. يساعد هذا القرص على ارتخاء الأوعية الدموية ويخفض ضغط الدم كما أنه يعمل على تهدئة عضلة القلب وبالتالي تقل الحاجة إلى الأكسجين.*

*.*

*.*


*لادماغية (إنعدام الدماغ) Anencephaly *

*اللادماغية أو انعدام الدماغ إحدى التشوهات التي تصيب القناة العصبية (المخ على وجه خاص) وفيه تغيب معظم فصوص المخ، وعظمة الجمجمة الأمامية، وفروة الرأس. وتحدث مثل هذه التشوهات بين اليوم الثالث والعشرين – السادس والعشرين من بداية الحمل. ويولد الأطفال في هذه الحالة مع غياب الجزء الأمامي من المخ، وغياب الجزء الأكبر من "المخيخ" وهو المسئول عن عمليات التفكير والتنسيق عند الإنسان، وباقي أجزاء المخ الموجودة نجدها مكشوفة وغير مغطاة بالعظام أو الجلد.*

*ويصاحب هذا التشوه الخلقي الإصابة بالعمى، الصمم، وعدم الوعي. ولا يوجد علاج لمثل هذه الحالات وإن وجد فإن نسب نجاحه ضئيلة، ويموت معظم الأطفال الذين يولدون بهذه التشوهات في خلال ساعات أو بعد أيام من ميلادهم، وفى بعض الأحيان قبل الميلاد. ويمكن اكتشاف مثل هذه التشوهات قبل الولادة وذلك عن طريق تحاليل الدم "ألفا – فيتو بروتين - Alpha – Fetoprotein"، وبالموجات فوق الصوتية.*

*والعلاج الأمثل لمثل هذه التشوهات تناول الأطعمة التي تحتوى على الحامض الفولى " الفوليك - أسيد " وتحتاج المرأة الحامل إلى حوالي 400 ميكروجرام يومياً من هذا الفيتامين.*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (16 مارس 2006)

أنيميا Anemia 
*الأنيميا أو فقر الدم هى الحالة التي تقل فيها عدد خلايا كريات الدم الحمراء ، ونسبة الهيموجلوبين عن المعدل الطبيعي لهما وبالتالي تقل قدرة الدم على حمل الأكسجين.*

*ويشعر الفرد عند إصابته بالأنيميا: بالتعب،الإرهاق، يبدو شاحب اللون، تزداد ضربات قلبه، ويشعر بضيق فى التنفس. والأطفال الذين يعانون من الأنيميا المزمنة عرضة للعدوى بأمراض عديدة والتعرض لمشاكل في العملية التعليمية .*

*وتوجد أربعة أسباب للأنيميا:*

*- النزيف.*

*- تلف متزايد في خلايا كرات الدم الحمراء (هيموليزيس).*

*- نقص في خلايا كرات الدم الحمراء.*

*- نقص نسبة الهيموجلوبين.*



*والنساء أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالأنيميا أكثر من الرجال وذلك لفقد كمية من الدم كل شهر (أثناء الدورة الشهرية). والأنيميا التي تنتج عن نقص معدن الحديد من أكثر الأنواع شيوعاً، ويكمن سببها عند الكبار من فقد كمية كبيرة من الدم أثناء الدورة الشهرية أو فقد كمية صغيرة على نحو متكرر أثناء نزيف ما، أما سببها عند الأطفال هو عدم تناول أطعمة يتوافر فيها الحديد. أو بسبب نزيف الجهاز الهضمي الذي ينتج من تناول بعض الأدوية أو العقارات مثل: الأسبرين.*



*وهناك أشكال متعددة من الأنيميا بعضها شائع والبعض الآخر نادراً:*

*- أنيميا ضمور النخاع.*

*- أنيميا ناتجة عن التسمم بالبنزين.*

*- أنيميا فانكوني.*

*- الأنيميا المتصلة بأمراض الدم التي تصاحب حديثي الولادة.*

*- أنيميا وراثية تغير في شكل كرات الدم الحمراء.*

*- أنيميا نقص الحديد.*

*- أنيميا ناتجة عن زيادة تكلس العظام.*

*- الأنيميا المنجلية (وتتغير فيها شكل كرات الدم الحمراء إلى الشكل المنجلى)*

*- أنيميا البحر المتوسط (ثلاسيميا).*

*.*

*.*

*أندروجين Androgen *

*الأندروجين هو هرمون للذكورة ويطلق عليه أيضاً هرمون الخصية، وهذا الهرمون يساعد على الحفاظ على الخصائص الجنسية للذكر، وهرمون الأندروجين الأساسى هو التستوستيرون.*

*.*

*.*

*بتر Amputation *

*هي عملية إزالة وقطع لجزء من الجسم يتصل اتصال مباشر بالجلد مثل: قطع جزء من الإصبع أو كله يعتبر عملية بتر. ولكن في نفس الوقت عملية إزالة جزء من المستقيم مثلاًً لا تعد بتراً.*



*يجب أن تتم عملية البتر دائماَ في المستشفى وفي حجرة العمليات وغالباً ما تتم لمنع حدوث غرغرينا أو انتشار الغرغرينا نتيجة لبعض الأمراض مثل السكر أو جلطة في الشرايين أو أية إصابات أو أمراض أخرى لها صلة بالدورة الدموية.*

*وفي بعض الأحيان الأخرى لمنع انتشار سرطان العظام أومنع حدوث إصابة أو نزيف دموي للمريض الذي يعاني من خلل شديد في الرجل (الأعرج).*



*.*

*.*

*نخط Amniotic fluid *

*هو سائل نقي في كيس النخط يحيط بالجنين في بطن الأم وكلما يكبر في الحجم وينمو يساعد علي التحكم فى درجة حرارة الجسم، وعلى حركة الجنين بسهولة في الرحم ونمو عضلاته وعظامه، ويمنع أيضاً من نمو البكتيريا*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (16 مارس 2006)

*زلال Albumin *
*الزلال هو البروتين في بلازما الدم بأعلى تركيزاته، ويقوم الزلال بنقل العديد من الجزيئات الصغيرة في الدم مثل البيليروبين والكالسيوم والبروجيستيرون وبعض أنواع العقاقير. وأيضاً له أهمية كبيرة في المحافظة على ضغط الدم في الأوعية وعدم تسرب السائل للأنسجة وهذا يرجع إلى أن تركيز الزلال في الدم أعلى بكثير من الذي يوجد في الأنسجة. وبما أن الكبد هو المسئول عن إنتاج الزلال والنقص فيه يترجم إلى وجود خلل في جسم الإنسان مثل أمراض الكبد أو الكلى مما يؤدي إلى هروبه في البول وزيادة نسبته فيه أو قد يكون بسبب سوء التغذية أو اتباع نظام غذائي لا يحتوي على نسب بروتين متوازية.*

*المعدل الطبيعي في جسم الإنسان = 3.4-5.4 جرام/ديسيلتر وقد تختلف هذه النسب قليلاً من معمل لآخر.*

*.*
*.*

*مهق Albinism *
*لمهق (ابيضاض الجلد والشعر) هوعبارة عن اضطراب يصيب مجموعة من الجينات والتى يكون فيها نقص جزئى أو كلى لصبغة الميلانونين فى الجلد والعين والشعر.*

*.*
*.*

*أيدز AIDs *
*وهو مرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة وترجمته باللغة الإنجليزية:*

*Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome*

*يتسبب فيه فيروس نقص المناعة البشرى (اتش. آي. في) (HIV) وهذا الفيروس يتكاثر على نوع من خلايا الدم البيضاءوالمسئولة عن تنشيط خلايا الجهاز المناعي الذي يدافع عن جسم الإنسان ضد أنواع العدوى المختلفة، فيمكننا القول بأن هذا المرض هو فشل في الجهاز المناعي للجسم. ومن أعراضه:*

*- تضخم العقد الليمفاوية في العنق والإبط (ظهور تورمات في هذه المناطق).*

*- إعياء مستمر ونقص الوزن بصورة واضحة.*

*- إسهال دون سبب واضح لعدة أسابيع.*

*- ضيق التنفس والسعال الجاف.*

*- بقع حمراء أو قرمزية على الجلد أو الفم أو الجفون.*



*في حالة المرض تظهر هذه الأعراض متلازمة في وقت واحد لمدة طويلة ويسمى باللغة العربية "متلازمة العوز المناعي المكتسب" والذي يؤكد المرض هو تحليل الدم نظراً لتشابه هذه الأعراض مع أعراض أمراض أخرى.*



*العدوى بهذا المرض، ينتقل الفيروس من شخص يحمل الفيروس إلى شخص سليم بعدة طرق:*

*- الاتصال الجنسي الذي يكون أحد طرفيه حاملاً للمرض.*

*- نقل دم ملوث بالفيروس.*

*- استخدام محقن لحقن مصاب، ثم استعمال نفس المحقن لشخص سليم.*

*- من الأم المصابة إلى الطفل خلال الحمل والولادة .*

*- أدوات طبيب الأسنان الملوثة بدماء شخص مصاب.*



*ولا ينتقل هذا المرض بالمصافحة، أو بالحشرات أو عند زيارة حاملي هذا المرض. ولا ينتقل أيضاً عن طريق الطعام والشراب أو باستعمال دورات المياه أو أحواض السباحة العامة.*

*.*
*.*
*فيروسات الغدد Adenovirus *
*هي مجموعة من الفيروسات التي قد تسبب أمراض الجهاز التنفسي. وهى تتضمن نوع من أنواع البرد.*

*ويمكن أيضاً أن تسبب هذه الفيروسات إصابات في المعدة، والأمعاء والعين.*

*لا يوجد عقار فعال لمعالجتها، وهى فى نفس الوقت لا تسبب الموت ولا المشاكل المزمنة.*


*.*
*.*

*أنيميا أديسون Addison Anemia *
*أنيميا أديسون أو فقر الدم الأديسونى أو الأنيميا الخبيثة هو اضطراب يصيب الدم نتيجة لنقص فيتامين 12 والمرضى بهذا النوع من الاضطراب أو الأنيميا لا تتوافر لديهم القدرة على إفراز المادة التى تمتص فيتامين ب12 فى المعدة وهذه المادة تسمى (Intrinsic Factor - IF).*

*.*
*.*
*تفاحة آدم Adam's apple *
*هو جزء بارز يظهر في الجزء الأمامي للرقبة، نتيجة لبروز غضروف فيها للخارج، وهو يعتبر أكبر وأبرز غضروف في الحنجرة .*

*يتضخم هذا الغضروف في مرحلة المراهقة خاصة عند الذكور.*

*يعتبر تضخم تفاحة آدم علامة طبيعية من علامات البلوغ مثل ظهور الشعر وهو ثاني أكبر التغيرات الجنسية الأساسية في مرحلة المراهقة.*

*.*

*.*


*وخز بالإبر Acupuncture *

*هي عملية إدخال الإبر في الجسم بطريقة معينة وذلك من أجل العلاج أو تخفيف الألم وما إلي ذلك. العلاج بالإبر بشكل عام هو مجموعة كاملة من الإجراءات التي تعمل علي تحفيز مناطق معينة في الجسم أو الجلد بطرق مختلفة .*

*هناك طرق مختلفة لتشخيص هذه الأنواع من الآلام وتحديد العلاج بها.*

*.*

*.*


*إجهاض Abortion *

*التخلص من الجنين قبل أن يكتمل نموه ودائما يكون في الأسبوع العشرين من بداية تكونه، وقد يتم الإجهاض تلقائياً أو عن طريق التدخل الطبى إذا كان هذا الحمل يشكل خطر على الأم أو أن الجنين به تشوهات *

*.*

*.*


*بطن Abdomen *

*هي التجويف الداخلي الموجود في جسم الإنسان والذي يحتوي على المعدة، الأمعاء الدقيقة والأمعاء الغليظة, الزائدة الدودية، الكبد , الطحال ، البنكرياس، الكلي، المثانة وبعض الأعضاء الأخرى.*

*أثناء الحمل الرحم عند السيدات تمدد البطن عن وضعها الطبيعي المألوف.*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 مارس 2006)

*الإلتهاب الكبدي الوبائي (د)*​*Hepatitis D or Delta*​ 

*تعريف *
*الفيروس** (**د) ويسمى أيضا بفيروس الدلتا** Delta virus **لا يستطيع استنساخ نفسه** (**التكاثر) إلا بوجود فيروس أخر، لذلك ففيروس التهاب الكبد الوبائي (د)* *يوجد دائما مع التهاب الكبد الوبائي (ب) **Hepatitis B** يوجد الفيروس (د) في المملكة العربية السعودية عند 8% من المصابين* *بالتهاب الكبد الوبائي (ب) وعند أقل من 2% من حاملي فيروس التهاب الكبد* *الوبائي (ب).* 
*
**طرق* *انتقاله *
*ينتقل التهاب الكبد الوبائي (د) عن طريق نقل* *الدم أو منتجاته. أو بالاتصال الجنسي. العوامل المساعدة على انتقاله* *تشبه العوامل المساعدة على* *انتشار* *فيروس التهاب الكبد الوبائي (ب)**. **والمدمنون على المخدرات عن طريق* *الحقن هم أكثر المصابين. *
*
**أعراضه**
**عندما يصاب المريض بعدوى الفيروس (د) و* *الفيروس (ب) في نفس الوقت تسمى العدوى عدوى متزامنة** co-infection **وعندما تحدث الإصابة بفيروس (د) في أي وقت عند المريض المصاب بفيروس* *التهاب الكبد الوبائي (ب) تسمى عدوى إضافية ** super-infection.* 
*
**يجب وضع احتمال العدوى الإضافية بالفيروس (د)* *عند أي مريض بالتهاب الكبد الوبائي (ب) المزمن والذي يعاني من تطور سيئ* *ومفاجئ للمرض. وعادة يوجد سابقة أو سوابق للتعرض للدم الملوث، مثلا* *مدمن على المخدرات عن طريق الحقن. وفي الحالات الحادة والشديدة بشكل* *خاص من التهاب الكبد الوبائي (ب) فإنه يوجد احتمال كبير بأن تكون هناك* *إصابة متزامنة بالفيروس (د).**

**العلاج**
**يستخدم دواء انترفيرون ألفا** interferon-alpha **لعلاج المرضى المصابين بالتهاب الكبد الوبائي (ب) و (د). بعض الدراسات تقترح بأن استخدام جرعات أعلى من تلك المستخدمة* *لعلاج التهاب الكبد الوبائي (ب) ربما يكون مفيدا. *
*
**التشخيص**
**يتم تشخيص العدوى* *المتزامنة أو الإضافية للفيروس (د) عن طريق اختبار للكشف عن وجود* *الأجسام المضادة للفيروس (د). *
*
**طرق الوقاية* 
*لا يوجد إلى الآن تطعيم ضد هذا* *الفيروس، ولكن بما أته يلزم وجود الفيروس (ب) لتتم العدوى بالفيروس (د)* *فالتطعيم* *ضد الفيروس (ب)* *يوفر الحماية ضد الفيروسين ولو بطريقة غير مباشرة* *بالنسبة للفيروس (د). أما المرضى المصابين بالفيروس (ب) فهم معرضين* *للإصابة بالفيروس (د)، ولذلك يجب اتخاذ إجراءات الوقاية الضرورية* *لتفادي الإصابة.* ​


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 مارس 2006)

*الارق*​*Insomnia *​ 
*كم من الوقت تحتاج للنوم* *؟* 
*قد يخفى على الكثير من الناس أن حاجة* *الإنسان للنوم تختلف مع اختلاف العمر . كما أن البالغين يختلفون في مقدار النوم* *الذي يحتاجونه . فقد تكون 4 ساعات نوم كافيه لبعض الأشخاص في حين أن آخرين يحتاجون* *إلى 10 ساعات .وعلى سبيل المثال فإن معدل الوقت الذي يستغرقه البالغ من العمر 50* *سنه هو 7 ساعات في اليوم .* 
*مشاكل النوم* 
*بشكل عام تنقسم مشاكل النوم إلى نوعين* *:* 
*- كثرة النوم* 
*- قلة النوم أو ما يسمى بالأرق وهو* *الأكثر شيوعا، يمكن أن يكون بسبب القلق أو الاكتئاب .كما أن هناك بعض المشاكل التي* *يعاني منها بعض الأشخاص وتسبب الأرق للآخرين مثل :* 
· *تململ الرجل* 
· *الشخير* 
· *انقطاع النفس المؤقت أثناء* *النوم* 
*ما هو الأرق* *؟* 
· *الأرق هو قلة النوم الكافي لحاجة الجسم* *و يكون إما صعوبة بدء النوم أو الاستمرار فيه، أو النهوض باكرا بغير* *المعتاد.* 
· *عادة يكون الأرق مشكلة عارضة تنتج عن* *بعض الاضطرابات اليومية في حياة الإنسان و يمكن أن تحدث دون سبب* *واضح.* 
*نصائح تساعدك في الخلود للنوم* 
*إذا كنت تواجه صعوبة في الخلود إلى* *النوم فان النصائح التالية قد تساعدك في التغلب على هذه المشكلة* *:* 
1. *صل ركعة الوتر قبل أن تنام،* *أو اقرأ ما تيسر من القرآن الكريم، ولا تنسى* *أذكار النوم* *الثابتة عن الرسول صلى* *الله عليه وسلم.* 
2. *لا تحاول النوم مباشرة بعد تناول* *وجبة دسمة أو الانتهاء من عمل شاق يحتاج إلى الكثير من التركيز أو رياضة عنيفة أو* *بعد اضطرابات أو جدال* 
3. *حاول أن تتعرف على الأمور التي* *تساعدك على الاستغراق في النوم . الأمور التالية قد تساعد بعض* *الناس:* 
· *تصفح بعض المجلات* 
· *الاستماع إلى الراديو* 
· *الاستحمام بالماء* *الدافئ* 
· *شرب كوب من الحليب الدافئ قبل* *النوم* 
· *محاولة الابتعاد عن المشروبات المحتوية* *على الكافيين (القهوة .. الشاي .. الكولا)* 
· *حدد ساعات معينه للنوم وحاول الالتزام* *بذلك* 
· *تكرار القيلولة خلال اليوم يؤدي إلى* *صعوبة النوم في الليل* 
· *حاول تنظيم روتين يومي خاص بك يساعدك* *على النوم* 
*أدوية النوم* 
· *ينصح معظم الأطباء باللجوء إلى الوسائل* *الطبيعية للحصول على نوم هادئ. ولكن في بعض الأحيان يلجأ الطبيب إلى حبوب النوم* *لفترة محدودة.* 
· *أدوية البينزوديازبين** (Benzodiazipine ) **هي الأفضل ولكن يجب استخدامها لفترة محدودة (2-3 أيام) و بالجرعة القليلة* *المؤثرة**)**بإشراف الطبيب)**.* 
· *من النادر وصف أدوية النوم بصورة* *مستمرة و لكن قد يلجأ الطبيب إلى ذلك لحالات معينة من الأرق المزمن* *.* ​


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 مارس 2006)

*الشقيقة أو الصداع النصفي أو الصداع المرضي *​ 
*تعريف *
*هو واحد من أقسى أنواع الصداع، وأشدها. ويطلق عليه أيضا الصداع المرضي بسبب الألم الذي يسببه *
*المسببات *
*قد يكون سبب الصداع النصفي التمدد المتزايد، أو التورم، أو خفقان شرايين الرأس. وقد تؤدي الأطعمة مثل الشيكولاته، وبعض أنواع الجبن الى حدوث مرض الصداع النصفي لدى بعض الأشخاص *
*الأعراض *
*يتكرر الصداع النصفي من حين لآخر، ويكون مؤلما في معظم الأحوال حتى يضطر المريض الى ملازمة الفراش. وقد يعاود الصداع النصفي مرضاه مرتين أو ثلاثة مرات أسبوعيا. وفي احوال أخرى فقد تعاود نوبات الصداع النصفي المريض عدة أشهر، بل أحيانا سنوات متباعدة. وبالنسبة لمعظم المرضى، فإن نوبة الصداع النصفي تحدث بطريقة واحدة، فقبل أن يبدأ الألم، قد يرى المريض أضواء متوهجة كالومض الخاطف، أو يرى المريض بقعة مظلمة في مجال الرؤية. وغالبا ما يصيب الألم جانبا واحدا من الرأس، ويعقب ذلك الشعور بالغثيان، والميل للتقيؤ. وبعض المرضى يميلون للبكاء، وتفرز أعينهم دموعا غزيرة، على الرغم منهم. وقد يكون هناك عدم وضوح في الرؤية (زغللة)، أو يحد تنميل في الأطراف بالذراع أو الأرجل *
*وسائل العلاج *
*يواجه الأطباء الصداع النصفي بوصف عقاقير مختلفة للمساعدة على تقليل ورم الشرايين الدماغية خلال نوبة الصداع النصفي. وقد يلجأ بعض مرضى الصداع النصفي الى اتباع أسلوب التغذية الحيوية المرتدة، وهو أسلوب للتحكم في العمليات غير الإرادية والتي تحدث في جسم الانسان. ومن خلال أسلوب التغذية المرتدة يمكن لمرضى الصداع النصفي تعلم كيفية رفع درجة حرارة الجسم بأنفسهم، وبأيديهم، دون معاونة. وهذا الأسلوب من شأنه أن يقلل من اندفاع الدم بصورة غير مباشرة الى فروة الرأس، وهو يعني تقليل انقباضات وخفقان الشرايين الدماغية *​


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 مارس 2006)

*الصداع التوتري *​ 
*تعريف *​*وهو أكثر أنواع الصداع شيوعا، وهو يرتبط بازدياد توتر عضلات الوجه *
*المسببات *​*توتر عضلات الوجه، التوتر، التعب والاجهاد، التوتر البدني، التوتر الذهني، مما يؤدي الى انكماش عضلات الوجه، وهو ما ينتج عنه صداع توتري *
*الأعراض *​*ألم في الرأس ، أو ألم في مؤخرة الرأس والعنق *
*وسائل العلاج *
*يمكن تخفيف حدة الصداع التوتري باستخدام عقاقير لتخفيف حدة الألم أو بمسكن. ويمكن أيضا أن يفيد العلاج بالتغذية الحيوية المرتدة*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 مارس 2006)

*البري بري *​

*تعريف *
*مرض يحدث بسبب نقص فيتامين (ب-أ) أو الثامين ويشتق اسمه من اللغة السنهالية. *
*المسببات *
*نقص فيتامين (ب-أ) وتناول الخمور والمخدرات. *
*الأعراض *
*تيبس الاطراف السفلية والشلل والالم وتبدأ انسجة العضلات في التهتك تدريجيا ويبدأ فقر الدم في الظهور. *
*وسائل العلاج *
*يتم تشخيص المرض ثم يعوض جسم الانسان عن فقد الثامين وهو عنصر مهم في الجسم ويوجد في فيتامين (ب-أ) والبعد عن مسبباته وهي الخمور والمخدرات والتغذية السليمة للجسم . *​ 



​


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 مارس 2006)

*الالتهاب السحائي *​ 
*تعريف *​
*هو مرض يصيب الأغشية التي تغطي الدماغ والنخاع الشوكي والتي تعرف باسم السحايا. كما يصيب السائل الدماغي الشوكي الذي يحيط بالدماغ والنخاع الشوكي. و الرضع والأطفال أكثر تعرضاً للاصابة بالمرض، ويتماثل معظم المرضى للشفاء التام من المرض. وقد يسبب الالتهاب السحائي البكتيري تلفاً حاداً للدماغ ينتهي بوفاة المريض. وقد يؤدي الى الشلل والصمم وضعف العضلات والتخلف العقلي والعمى. والانسان الضعيف أو المصاب بالانيميا أكثر عرضة للاصابة بالمرض. *
*المسببات *​
*ينتج الالتهاب السحائي نتيجة العدوى بالبكتريا والفيروسات الموجودة في الجهاز التنفسي حيث تنتقل عن طريق الدم ويحدث تغييرات كيميائية في الدماغ.. *
*الأعراض *​*تختلف باختلاف عمر المريض، وعموماً أعراض الالتهاب السحائي البكتيري أكثر حدة من أعراض الالتهاب السحائي الفيروسي. وتشمل الأعراض لدى الرضع والأطفال (الحمى والغثيان والقئ وفقدان الشهية والنعاس والتشنجات وارتعاش الأطراف) أما الأطفال الأكبر سناً والراشدين فتشمل الأعراض (الصداع والام الظهر والعضلات وحساسية العين للضوء وتصلب في العنق). *
*وسائل العلاج *​*يجب أن يبقى المريض تحت رعاية طبية تامة ولايوجد علاج محدد فعال ضد الالتهاب السحائي البكتيري، ويعالج بالمضادات الحيوية، ويعتمد نوع المضاد الحيوي المستعمل على نوع البكتريا المسببة. وأكثر المضادات الحيوية المستعملة في علاج الالتهاب البكتيري هي البنسلين والأمبيسلين والكلورامفينكول. أما الالتهاب الفيروسي فليس هناك علاج فعال للوقاية منه*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 مارس 2006)

*الإكـتـئاب*​ 
*تعريف *
*اعتلال عقلي خطير ، يعاني الشخص فيه فترات طويلة من الحزن والمشاعر السلبية الاخرى ،. *
*المسببات *
*كما تعني كلمة اكتئاب وضعا نفسيا عاديا ينطوي على الحزن أو الأسى أو خيبة الأمل أو الوحدة التي يمر بها المرء أحيانا. ولايفهم الاطباء النفسانيون أسباب الاكتئاب تمام الفهم ولكنهم يطرحون نظريات متعددة إذ يعتقد بعضهم ان الاكتئاب يتبع فقدان قريب أو صديق أو وظيفة أو هدف غال كما يرى الكثير أن التجارب التي تحدث أثناء الطفولة الاولى قد تجعل بعض الناس معرضين بصفة خاصة للاكتئاب في المراحل التالية من حياتهم. *
*وطبقا لنظرية أخرى فإن اضطرابات في كيمياء الدماغ تحدث أثناء الاكتئاب لان خلايا الدماغ متصلة مع بعضها بعضا فتطلق مواد كيميائية تسمى المرسلات العصبية ويرى بعض الخبراء أن مرسلات عصبية معينة تعاني من قصور في نشاطها أثناء الاكتئاب وتصبح مفرطة النشاط أثناء نوبات المس وقد تعزي هذه التغيرات في كيمياء الدماغ الى اضطرابات في التوازنات الداخلية للجسم. *
*الأعراض *
*يشعر المريض بالاكتئاب بالخوف أو الإثم أو العجز وكثيرا ما يبكون ويفقد العديد منهم اهتمامه بالعمل والحياة الاجتماعية وتنطوي حالات متعددة من الاكتئاب ايضا على آلام أو إعياء أو فقدان للشهية أو أعراض جسدية أخرى ويحاول بعض المرضى المكتئبين الحاق الاذى بأنفسهم أو حتى قتل أنفسهم *
*وسائل العلاج *
*تشمل معالجة الاكتئاب التنويم في المستشفيات والعلاج النفسي والعلاج بالمواد الكيميائية (الادوية) وبالصدمات الكهربائية والتنويم علاج مهم لمرضى الاكتئاب الذين يشكلون خطرا على أنفسهم أما في العلاج النفسي فيحاول الطبيب النفسي أن يفهم : 1 – احداث الطفولة التي تجعل المريض عرضة للاكتئاب 2 – الاحداث التي سبقت الاكتئاب الحالي للمريض وتساعد العقاقير المسماة مضادات الاكتئاب الثلاثية الحلقات أكثر من ثلثي مجموع مرضى الاكتئاب الشديد وأما كربونات اليثيوم يستخدم العلاج بالصدمات الكهربائية غلا في حالات المرضى الذين لا يستجيبون للمعالجات الاخرى.* ​


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 مارس 2006)

*مرض باركنسون *​ 
*تعريف* ​*سمي المرض باسم مكتشفه الطبيب البريطاني جيمس باركنسون عام 1817م. وهو مرض يصيب الدماغ ويقلل القدرة على التحكم في الأعصاب. وهو في الغالب يصيب البالغين ما بين سن الخمسين والسبعين. *
*المسببات *​
*لايعرف سبب محدد للاصابة بهذا المرض، ولكن قد يعزى للمبيدات مثل مبيدات الذباب التي قد يكون لها دور في حدوثه. *
*الأعراض *​
*ترتبط أعراض هذا المرض بتلف في خلايا جزء معين من الدماغ، والذي يؤدي بدروه الى فق الدوبامين وهي سائل كيميائي يصل الخلايا العصبية ببقية خلايا الدماغ. وتظهر الأعراض تدريجياً وتبدأ بارتعاش احدى اليدين، ولهذا السبب اطلق عليه (الشلل الرعاش)، ويجد المريض صعوبة في المشي والكتابة ، وتأخذ الأعصاب المتصلية في الوجه شكلاً يشبه القناع. وقد ينتهي المريض بأن يصبح مقعداً عاجزاً عن الحركة. *
*وسائل العلاج *​
*يعالج المرض بايجاد بديل لسائل الدوبامين المفقود في الدماغ، وهو عقار يعرف باسم (لفودوبا) أو (ل – دوبا)، ولكن تعاطي الدواء لفترة طويلة قد يؤدي الى مضاعفات مثل الحركات الشاذة والتغيرات الفجائية في السيطرة على الأعصاب وانعدام النوم وكثرة الكوابيس العنيفة في النوم والهلوسة والاضطراب. ولكن في الربع الأخير من القرن العشرين تم اكتشاف عقار جديد يعرف باسم (دبرنيل) وهو لا يؤدي الى تخفيف أعراض المرض فحسب بل يؤدي الى وقف تقدم المرض أيضاً. *​


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 مارس 2006)

*الصــرع*​ 
*تعريف *​*في الوضع الطبيعي تنتج خلايا الدماغ بعض الطاقة الكهربائية ترسل عبر الجهاز العصبي لتحريك العضلات. وفي حالات الصرع يفشل دماغ المريض في التحكم في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية وبالتالي تحدث صدمة الصرع (نوبة الصرع) حيث تخرج هذه الخلايا دفعة عنيفة ومفاجئة من الطاقة الكهربائية . *
*المسببات *​
*ليس هنك سبب واضح لحدوث نوبات الصرع، ولكن قد الارهاق والتوتر العاطفي يمكن أن يزيدا من حدوثها. *
*الأعراض *​
*هناك ثلاثة انواع رئيسية من نوبات الصرع هي : 1- نوبة الصرع الكبير. 2- نوبة الصرع الخفيف. 3- النوبة النفسية الحركية. ونوبة الصرع الكبير هي أكثر نوبات الصرع خطورة، يفقد المريض معها الوعي فجأة ويسقط ، وتتراخى العضلات، وتدوم النوبة دقائق معدودة يستغرق المريض بعدها في نوم عميق. أما نوبة الصرع الخفيف فعندها يشحب لون المريض ويفقد الوعي لثوان ولكنه لايسقط وهذه تحدث عموماً عند الأطفال. وفي النوبة النفسية الحركية يتصرف المريض بشكل انطوائي وغريب لعدة دقائق، وقد يجوب الغرفة جيئة وذهاباً فجأةأو قد يمزق ملابسه. وقد يصاب بعض مرضى الصرع بتهتك في الدماغ ناتج عن العدوى، أو الاصابة أو الأورام. *
*وسائل العلاج *​
*يعالج هذا المرض بتناول المهدئات ، وفي حالات نادرة يمكن أن يعالج الصرع بالجراحة. وفي حالات خاصة يمكن اتباع نظام حمية خاصة للتخلص من هذا المرض. وكلما كان العلاج مبكراً كلما كانت النتائج أفضل*​


----------



## mony_05 (7 يونيو 2006)

*ممتاز يا سامح معلومات اكتر من رائعة*


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 يونيو 2006)

*ياريت ياسامح لو قدرت تجيبلي معلومات عن البراسيتامول علشان انا عندي حساسية منه*
*وشكرا ليك*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا سامح


----------



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ياريت ياسامح لو قدرت تجيبلي معلومات عن البراسيتامول علشان انا عندي حساسية منه*
> *وشكرا ليك*


ممكن أن يساعدك هذا التقرير بصوره جيده ( وممكن تسأل عن أي شيء آخر ......مع أنه ليس اٍختصاصي لكن معلوماتي مقبوله فيه ....و أنا لا أنقل سوى تقارير ) .


> *الباراسيتامول* ​*قليله يخفف الألم وكثيره سم يتلف الكبد !*
> عندما تصاب بالرشح أو الإنفلونزا أو صداع أو التعب أو الإنهاك ..ما هو أول شيء تركض إليه ؟ بالطبع الباراستيامول : إنه اكثر الأدوية المسكنة مبيعاً في بلدان كثيرة في العالم . ولكن هل تعي مخاطره الممكنة ؟عرفت بريطانيا وحدها 30000 إلى 40000 حالة علاج سنوياً بجرعات زائدة من الباراسيتامول . ومن بين هؤلاء يموت حوالي 100 أو 150 شخصاً . أما الذين ينجون فيعاني معظمهم من تضرر بالغ في الكبد ويحتاجون إمّا إلى علاج دائم مدى الحياة أو إلى عمليات زرع الكبد . والمقلق في الموضوع إن معظم هذه الحالات هي إما غير مقصودة أو أنها نتيجة قرارات إرتجالية مفاجئة . وفي هذه الحالة يتوقف الباراسيتامول عن لعب دور المسكن ويمكن أن يصبح سماً قاتلاً عندما تفوق الجرعات مقدار أربعة غرامات في اليوم . والملاحظ أن الأشخاص يتجاوبون مع الجرعات السامة بشكل متفاوت , فما يمكن أن يقتل أحدهم قد لا يصيب شخصاً آخر بطريقة مأساوية . ومع ذلك فإذا تناول أحدهم 20 إلى 30 حبة فإنه معرض للموت . ولو كان الناس يقرأون الغلافات بتمعن لما عرّضوا أنفسهم للجرعات الزائدة إذا إصيبوا بالرشح , فكم زوجاً من الحبات تبتلع يومياً مع المشروبات الساخنة أو الليموناضة التي تحضرها في اليوم ؟ في محاولة للحدّ من حالات الوفيات الناتجة عن الباراسيتامول , قامت الحكومة البريطانية بتقليل عدد الحبات التي يمكن شراؤها في المخازن والسوبرماركت , حتى 16 حبة . وما زال بالإمكان شراء كميات أكبر من الصيدليات , ولكن إبتياع ما يزيد على 100 حبة هو غير مسموح ويفترض إستشارة الطبيب .ويفيد الأطباء أن الباراسيتامول دواء مأمون إذا تم تناوله بالجرعات الموصوفة . ولكنه يصبح خطراً حتى بجرعات زائدة بسيطة . ويقترح الأخصائيون من تداوله إلا في الصيدليات . إذ يمكن للصيدلي أن يعطي الإرشادات بخصوصه .
> تضر الكبد !
> الاعتقاد السائد هو أن الباراسيتامول فعّال لأنه يكبح إنتاج الجسم لبعض المواد الكيميائية التي يقال لها بروستغلندين وهي مرتبطة بالإحساس بالألم . وبعدما يؤدي مفعوله , فإنه يمرّ عبر شرايين الدم إلى الكبد حتى يتم تحليله وإخراجه من الجسم . ويقول الأطباء انه حالما يصل الباراسيتامول إلى الكبد فإنه يتحول إلى مكّون ذي طاقة تفاعلية عالية , أو نوع من الشوارد الحرة , فيتم كبحه حالاً من قبل مادة موجودة بصورة طبيعية في الكبد , وتدعى غلوتاتيون . وبعد تناول جرعة زائدة , تصل كمية كبيرة من هذا المكون السام إلى الكبد , وهي أكبر من أن تتمكن مادة الغلوتاتيون من التخلص منها , وهكذا يتضرر الكبد . ويقول العلماء إنه إذا تركت هذه الشوارد الحرة دون ضابط فإنها تهاجم خلاليا الكبد , ويمكن أن تقود إلى موتها necrosis Hepaticأما أسوأ تسمم يمكن أن يتسبب له الباراسيتامول فهو الذي لا يصيب المريض في الحال . وغالباً ما لا يؤدي إلى أية ردة فعل ظاهرة خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة الأولى– حتى لمدة يومين حيث يشعر المريض أنه بخير ويعتقد بأنه في مأمن. ولكنه إذا تناول هذا الشخص جرعة زائدة أخرى فإنه سيشعر بآلام حادة في البطن . وبالطبع في هذه المرحلة يكون الضرر قد حصل ! ولا شك أنه يحدث للمرء تناول جرعة زائدة دون أن يؤدي ذلك إلى حدوث أي أمر . ثم يميل إلى تناول جرعة زائدة أخرى بعد ساعات . وهنا يبدأ الضرر الحقيقي . فتكون الجرعة الزائدة الأولى قد تعطلت بفض الغلوتاتيون المتوفر في الكبد وتأتي الجرعة الثانية لتحمل معها الضرر الأكيد بسبب عدم توفر الوقت الكافي للكبد لينتج كمية جديدة من هذه المادة . وفي هذه الحالة يعاني حوالي 2-1 بالمائة من المرضى من عوارض اليرقان ثم يصابون بالغيبوبة ويموتون . أما الذين ينجون فيصابون بتضرر بالغ في الكبد . ويعتقد أن حالات التسمم بالباراسيتامول مسؤولة عن حوالي 10 بالمئة من عمليات زرع الكبد . وحتى إذا كنت محظوظ ونجوت من عملية زرع الكبد فإنك ستصاب على الأقل بتضرر الكبد الذي يعني تجنب الكحول مدى الحياة , وعدم التعرض لنقص الماء من الجسم , والتنبه الشديد من إلتقاط أي نوع من البكتيريا والإصابة بالإنتان .
> ...


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (25 فبراير 2007)

العزيزسامح
موضوعاتك جميلة و جديدة عليه فى حاجات كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## merola (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قاموس المصطلحات الطبية .... رجاء التثبيت*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: قاموس المصطلحات الطبية .... رجاء التثبيت*

*معلومات حلوة خاااااااااااااااااااالص
ميرسى لحضرتك
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------

